# Burton's White Queen...



## Tahti (Apr 19, 2010)

I saw Burton's Alice about a month ago, and I really loved the fact that nearly all the 'human' characters had dark circles under their eyes. I have heavy under-eye circles, and it was fun to think that instead of trying to conceal them, I could enhance them. This make-up look is mainly inspired by the White Queen - picture HERE - but with a small input of what my idea of Alice looks like. 





You can choose to fill in your brows and colour your lashes, I preferred to keep them pale to let the lip colour really be the centre-point. Use a foundation that is a bit paler than your normal colour, and take it all the way down your neck to wherever your hemline begins. I used my regular foundation - Illamasqua Rich Liquid Foundation in 105 - with Illamasqua Powder Foundation in 105 to set it. (I usually use MAC's Blot Powder in Light to tone down the white-ness, but for this look the white works.) Don't use any blush! This look is meant to appear slightly wan and fragile. Do contour your face however, with shade that suits your skin tone - I used MAC's Strada, a pale ashy brown - it's perfect for pale skin. This product is discontinued, but a good substitute is MAC's Omega eye-shadow - just apply with a light hand. If you don't know how to contour, HERE is my tutorial for it. For this look just take away the blush section.)

To really top off this look, give yourself a heart-shaped face! I naturally have an oval hairline - to create the sweetheart shape, I used an angle brush and a few different shadows to get my hair colour (Brown Script, Saddle, Chrome Yellow, Handwritten - all MAC) I drew in the shape roughly with the 'base' colour (Saddle) blending the colour into my hairline. Then I started filling in with different shades. Don't smudge the lines completely, as it will look more like hair if you keep some! I highlighted the area but drawing a line of concealer around the hairline, and blending it out.
Now, put on an Alice band, a pretty dress, a sweet smile and enjoy!


----------



## JaMi81 (Apr 19, 2010)

That is HOTT!!


----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 19, 2010)

WOW!  What a dramatic look!  I just loved the movie and think this is so creative.  It's so interesting to take something that is considered a flaw, in this case undereye circles, and instead of trying to cover them, enhancing them.  Genius, love it!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 17, 2010)

The lips are mesmerizing.


----------



## raynebeau2 (Sep 27, 2010)

i like the lips best too


----------



## starlaj (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh Tahti... this is so perfect and beautiful , you are a true pro!!!


----------



## moonlit (Oct 1, 2010)

love the lips.. great work!


----------



## pixie2088 (Nov 14, 2012)

Great!


----------

